# UFC 195 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next PPV event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 195 takes place in two weeks starting at appr. 6:30 PM ET or 11:30 PM GMT. The WW title is on the line live from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Vegas! Here we go!










If the champ, AlphaDawg, signs up he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Robbie Lawler vs. Carlos Condit
> Andrei Arlovski vs. Stipe Miocic
> Lorenz Larkin vs. Albert Tumenov
> Diego Brandao vs. Brian Ortega
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. You can change picks you send leading up the event, but not once it starts. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*Main Card Results pg 6

boatoar (35-15-1) vs ClydebankBlitz (9-11)
John8204 (37-27-1) vs AlanS (11-3)
hixxy (53-31-3) vs Joabbuac (10-5)
Andrus (16-26) vs dudeabides (49-55-1)
Spite (1-4) vs Bknmax (41-51-1)*










*Members signed up:

John8204
Bknmax
Spite
AlanS
hixxy
Joabbuac
Andrus
boatoar
ClydebankBlitz
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Jan. 2nd by 6:30 PM Eastern.*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Every competitor sinks into a bad streak. I need an easier, lower ranked fight to get me into contention.

Shiprower, you interested?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Mah man the Crybaby. Let's do this! Hehe @ lower ranked. I'm garbage in 2015 and you still avoided me for the duration. Even Dude made that clear to me, homeboy. 2016 - I'll be back to my 90%+ winning pct. I plan on a 16-0 year or so. Bad move. Now it'll be a 210-66 type scoreline. You will remain stale. I'll call my shot. KOTN.

Lessssgo!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I had the option: Do I want to smash hixxy and become the champion...or do I want to go back to the prelims and beat up shiprower? Call me crazy but I picked the belt and it looked damn good on my shoulder. Maybe if you had a cause to get yourself in a title shot, I might have seen you back then. Now I need an easy win and I feel A-Cups and Andbust have been beaten too much for me to face them again. Paraphrasing Donny Osmond; any opponent will do.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, the prerequisites for title shots got pretty lax around here. Used to have to build a 3-5 fight win streak. I'd had a couple 10+ myself as you'll see when you put in those hours to show off my prognosticating acumen. Nowadays you submit your picks after the first couple fights have started and boom you're an overnight sensation. 

Welcome to the men's table, boy. You're going to get whipped.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar said:


> Yeah, the prerequisites for title shots got pretty lax around here. Used to have to built a 3-5 fight win streak. I'd had a couple 10+ myself as you'll see when you put in those hours to show off my prognosticating acumen.
> 
> Welcome to the men's table, boy. You're going to get whipped.


The mens table is in the prelims? If this was a dentist's office, you'd be moving those little wooden cubes around those steel wires in the corner. 

I didn't just get a title shot, I got a title. You've been an after thought for the entirety of 2015 and that's why you've never got to that top level. dudeabides sees guys like you as nothing more than matter, serving no more purpose than to give guys like me the momentum to get a belt on my shoulder.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up you too and making the first matchup. You'll be at the top of the main card for this show can't wait to see it go down.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Im in. And I would be very happy to fight @AlphaDawg for the belt.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratz shiprower, I just got you to the top of the card.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

In.... also wanting to fight for the belt.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Careful Clidesy, you getting me to the 'main card' is like Brandao getting Conor to a M.E. The second I agreed to end your clumsy career, the Dude saw "Boatoar" and realized it was a chance to start pumpin back up the GOAT, yours truly with a sideshow main event. 

You're nothing but a muppet bellend. 

You're a lifetime .500 record type player. You say I've been out of the picture for 2015 as I'm an afterthought and my record for the year mirrors that of yours...'the main event player'. 

So your life's work is equivalent to the year I refer to as bane of my existance and I'm still what? 20 games over 500 despite underperforming to your pathetic level. I've been busy fighting wars on main cards and you've been sequestered to the Invicta prelims and still you're as competitive as the Cowboy was last night. 

Oh boy. Let me compare you to a similar weasel. You're the Artem Lobov to my Conor. You talk big, but at the end of the day you're nothing but a fukin scrub being buoyed around to hold my water.

We fight in 2016. The time to even humour you with my presence will come to an abrupt halt on that Saturday eve.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar said:


> Careful Clidesy, you getting me to the 'main card' is like Brandao getting Conor to a M.E. The second I agreed to end your clumsy career, the Dude saw "Boatoar" and realized it was a chance to start pumpin back up the GOAT, yours truly with a sideshow main event.
> 
> You're nothing but a muppet bellend.
> 
> ...


You spend your entire post discussing how weak my record is...and then describe your record as a "mirror" to mine? You rely on me to get some attention. That's cool, you'll be able to propell your way into a title shot......if you could actually make it that far. That's your problem. That's why you haven't had that title this year and I have. You choke when the time comes. You start to doubt your decisions and flip flop back and forth.

Come January 2nd, when your heart starts beating, hands shaking, hitting the keys predicting "Robbiw Lawker" to win, just remember to take a look around and appreciate that you've made it, you've finally hit your peak, and savour the moment where all eyes will be on you for the first time in your career. For your New Years Revolution, I want you to enjoy this match up and have fun with it, because this is as high as you get.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

In and want my belt back.

A record of 10-2-1 in 2015.

Out of my two losses the only one i didn't get to avenge was the one to AlphaDawg.

Would like to start 2016 by avenging that loss and going on to beat the entire roster though 2016 again.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You spend your entire post discussing how weak my record is...and then describe your record as a "mirror" to mine? You rely on me to get some attention. That's cool, you'll be able to propell your way into a title shot......if you could actually make it that far. That's your problem. That's why you haven't had that title this year and I have. You choke when the time comes. You start to doubt your decisions and flip flop back and forth.
> 
> Come January 2nd, when your heart starts beating, hands shaking, hitting the keys predicting "Robbiw Lawker" to win, just remember to take a look around and appreciate that you've made it, you've finally hit your peak, and savour the moment where all eyes will be on you for the first time in your career. For your New Years Revolution, I want you to enjoy this match up and have fun with it, because this is as high as you get.


Now you just sound like a whiny ex-girlfriend paraphrasing with the outmost creativity one with limited room temperature IQ could achieve (read: Celcius). Taking the snippet about mirrorring records and twisting it in ways a sexual contortionist named Olga I used to know would be proud of...ah yes, painstakingly forgetting the meat of the issue my dear Master of Mediocrity. 

Oh ,and do your research you dumb mfuka...of course I had the title this year. Your claim to superiority is even a falsehood. This year was the most watered down this thing has ever been. I started the year with the title, and jumped to May just to see as it's hard to remember so many title runs...yup, had the belt then, and all of a sudden a bunch of muppets started playing compiling 500 records getting title shots. 

Pathetic excuse for a dance partner this one. 

That is all the time I have for you, and far more time than it'll take to put together my roster of Gladiators to dispose of your wretched pile of human waste. 

:thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar said:


> Now you just sound like a whiny ex-girlfriend paraphrasing with the outmost creativity one with limited room temperature IQ could achieve (read: Celcius). Taking the snippet about mirrorring records and twisting it in ways a sexual contortionist named Olga I used to know would be proud of...ah yes, painstakingly forgetting the meat of the issue my dear Master of Mediocrity.
> 
> Oh ,and do your research you dumb mfuka...of course I had the title this year. Your claim to superiority is even a falsehood. This year was the most watered down this thing has ever been. I started the year with the title, and jumped to May just to see as it's hard to remember so many title runs...yup, had the belt then, and all of a sudden a bunch of muppets started playing compiling 500 records getting title shots.
> 
> ...


No one cares what you achieved in the past. You're enhancement talent at best now and to be honest you're reaching that stage where you should probably think about finding a WSOF Pick Em and reviving what little run you have left.

I'm a terrible dance partner? Weren't you begging for this fight? I did this as a favour to you. Tis the season and what not. I felt it would be a shame to bully Andrus and CupCake and though I'd treat you like them. You 3 should probably put together some form of support group so you can help each other through the heart ache of being dominated by me this holiday season.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I am happy to fight you, you're correct. You're one of the better spoken gents on here and made me laugh for the last 5 min trolling LL about his angst re: fight pass & bisping v silva. 

I think it'll be a fun card. Cheers, big boy. I'm in too good of a mood right now to fabricate animosity, haha. I broke the poker face. UH OH.











just kidding, i'm going to pound you into pavement pulp


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

(Breaking kayfabe: I wasn't trolling. I like the UFC and am not gonna cry because I need to stream it. Fighting is fighting. I stream BAMMA too)


I hope you god everything you wanted for Christmas cause come the New Year I'm going to emasculate you in front of everyone.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I sure did! Wonderful times were had by all.

I fear not any type of emasculation you could bring, I've lived with my girlfriend for 8 years, I'm now immune to that type of venom. Anti-venom unrequired.

I'll just pick better than you. Simple as.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar said:


> I sure did! Wonderful times were had by all.
> 
> I fear not any type of emasculation you could bring, I've lived with my girlfriend for 8 years, I'm now immune to that type of venom. Anti-venom unrequired.
> 
> I'll just pick better than you. Simple as.


After she sees the broken, hollow-boned carcass which I leave behind after UFC 195, those 8 years are going to come crashing to the ground. On the bright side, you probably had more years of relationship than you'll get points this weekend.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Got nothing better to do


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks someone just walked in on the bear wanking off the old man.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up everybody. boatoar vs Clyde is the only matchup so far. Put it at the top of the main card, but who does everybody else want? Usually would do the card in a day or two, and still no sign of the champ although I did send him a message about the three people calling him out on this thread. No big deal, though champs can sit out events just not for more than a few months or so.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> After she sees the broken, hollow-boned carcass which I leave behind after UFC 195, those 8 years are going to come crashing to the ground. On the bright side, you probably had more years of relationship than you'll get points this weekend.


I'm not even sure who's fighting on this card beyond the main and co-main. I'll flip a coin for each fight and squash ya bro.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I believe Kelvin Gastelum got scratched off this one and Noke got a new opponent


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Where's the champ?

I want my belt back.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Welcome back, Al.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Andrus said:


> I believe Kelvin Gastelum got scratched off this one and Noke got a new opponent


Thanks buddy, bummed about the change but I changed it to Noke vs Morono. Also added AlanS, welcome to him.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Not fussed who I'm put against, I'd take on anyone, just glad to be back.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks buddy, bummed about the change but I changed it to Noke vs Morono. Also added AlanS, welcome to him.


Welcome Alan, I'll face him or you if that makes things easier for you. I don't think I played against either of you in 2015


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Welcome Alan, I'll face him or you if that makes things easier for you. I don't think I played against either of you in 2015


I'll happily accept the challenge John


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys you're about to be on the main card. That leaves the following without a matchup that'll make me put you in one later tonight unless you say so:

hixxy, Joabbuac, Andrus and dudeabides


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ill take hixxy unless he objects...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, thanks I put it down on the main card too. That just leave me and Andrus, so we're going at it again. If something changes again I can edit them before Saturday. Kinda going to be busy tomorrow night though, new year's and all that.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Ill take hixxy unless he objects...


Game on!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Is Clyde on a 24 hour time out? So if not is Boatoar vs Andrus or will we just give Boatoar the win.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, but he sent me picks already by alternate means so it's still on against boatoar who always sends them right before the event like hixxy tries his best at too.

My email's [email protected] if anybody else wants to get themselves in trouble with the awesome Cupcake and still has to send picks.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll send mine in tonight/tomorrow


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I always leave it to the last minute to send my picks haha


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Sorry, haven't been browsing the forums as much as I used to. What happened to Clyde? Clearly banned, but is this temporary and may I know what for?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Him and Sportsman going at it and derailing threads got them both, only temporarily, banned.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Meh, happens. Our fight should now be billed as UNSANCTIONED!! UNSANCTIONED!! Tried finding a JR audio clip of him yelling this, but failed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Clyde got busted for cocaine... but it was an out of competition test. So fight is still on.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Clyde got busted for cocaine... but it was an out of competition test. So fight is still on.


haha, perfect. Anyone got some real money bets for tomorrow? 

I'm having a hard time weighing the perceived value of some of the dogs, versus the odds of them actually winning in a 50/50 pick em on here.

Time to make my picks. Sugarbowl at halftime.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I was watching that too, how many times do you see an o-liner get a TD?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Good question. I had the ******* over 72...for decent cash. Blah.

Almost cashed out at halftime because it was a blowout and offences even as potent as ole miss tend to slow it down when the win is there...defence doing their job , easy to run down the clock.

Still only missed by 4 pts. Made most back off an in-game o64.5, but still hurt. about a $350 swing there.

Anyway, MMA! Making my picks for real now. Tough card to cap, this really could go many different ways. Who I pick to win isn't who I want to win in about half the fights.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I had the hardest time with the Arlovski/Miocic fight like deciding if you should go with your heart or your mind kinda thing on that pick.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

dudeabides said:


> I had the hardest time with the Arlovski/Miocic fight like deciding if you should go with your heart or your mind kinda thing on that pick.


Yeah it was kind of a conondrum . Don't want either guy to lose but one has to so Im going with AA


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> haha, perfect. Anyone got some real money bets for tomorrow?
> 
> I'm having a hard time weighing the perceived value of some of the dogs, versus the odds of them actually winning in a 50/50 pick em on here.
> 
> Time to make my picks. Sugarbowl at halftime.


Since i spent most of this weeks betting money on Jack Daniels the other night... had to pull back a little. 

£30 on Brandao at 7/4, £82 if that wins. Ortega looked good enough against Tavares, but eh... I feel like he will be forced to strike for good periods against Brandao, Brandao will eat him for breakfast standing 

£15 on Albert Tumeov first round ko, 11/4 these odds seem crazy to me, this fight is going to be shor, £56 if that wins.

Also threw on a £5 treble on Arvloski KO1,Tumenov KO1,Brandao KO1. Over a grand if i won that stupid bet.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

haha love the stupid fun ones. Enjoy the card fellas and lady if cake is partaking :-D

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

boatoar said:


> haha love the stupid fun ones. Enjoy the card fellas and* lady if cake is partaking *:-D
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol I'm not touching this CPL with a shitty stick!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just starting to make my picks now...

Wasn't going to bet for real as ive lost £70 this past week betting on football, oh and £50 at UFC 194.. 

Now im tempted..


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Clyde got busted for cocaine... but it was an out of competition test. So fight is still on.


I heard he got busted for the penis pills.

Apparently his flesh light has been complaining about a lack of action recently!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up everybody and sending picks. I can post them in that results in progress thingy once the fights start in a while. Any last minute people want to play against Bknmax?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 195 Championship Pick 'em
*​
The correct calls were:



> Westcott TKO 1
> Tanaka SD
> Poirier UD
> Dober UD
> ...



*The Matchups*


*
Main Card

boatoar (35-16-1) vs ClydebankBlitz (10-11)
Fight won by ClydebankBlitz 144 to 113! 

John8204 (38-27-1) vs AlanS (11-4)
Fight won by John8204 158 to 151! FOTN!

hixxy (54-31-3) vs Joabbuac (10-6)
Fight won by hixxy 159 to 127! 

Andrus (16-27) vs dudeabides (50-55-1)
Fight won by dudeabides 168 to 54! KOTN!

Spite (1-5) vs Bknmax (42-51-1)
Fight won by Bknmax 175 to 69! SOTN!
*​
Thanks for playing everybody and for everyone who sent picks so early. The high scorer was Bkn with 175. See you at the next one hopefully.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

boatoar


> McDonald KO 2 *25*
> Ortega KO 2 *21*
> Holtzman Sub 2 :thumbsdown:
> Duffy sub 1 :thumbsdown:
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Michael McDonald by KO/TKO Round 2 *25*
> Stipe Miocic UD *21*
> Albert Tumenov by Unanimous Decision *25*
> Robbie Lawler by KO/TKO Round 4 *19*
> ...


John8204


> Tumenov UD *27*
> Carlos Condit UD :thumbsdown:
> Ortega TKO1 *20*
> Mcdonald TKO2 *22*
> ...


AlanS


> Kish UD *30*
> Lawler TKO 4 *21*
> Duffy TKO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Miocic UD *19*
> ...


hixxy


> Masanori Kanehara vs. Michael McDonald - McDonald TKO 1 *22*
> Lorenz Larkin vs. Albert Tumenov - Tumenov TKO 2 *21*
> Alex Morono vs. Kyle Noke - Noke UD :thumbsdown:
> Diego Brandao vs. Brian Ortega - Ortega UD *19*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Michael McDonald KO 1 *22*
> Albert Tumenov TKO 1 *21*
> Kyle Noke UD :thumbsdown:
> Stipe Miocic TKO 2 *24*
> ...


Andrus


> Carlos Condit KO 4th :thumbsdown:
> Andrei Arlovski KO 2nd :thumbsdown:
> Michael McDonald KO 1st *20*
> Albert Tumenov KO 2nd *19*
> ...


dudeabides


> Robbie Lawler	UD *27*
> Stipe Miocic TKO 2 *26*
> Diego Brandao	UD :thumbsdown:
> Kyle Noke UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


Spite


> Carlos Condit - Sub Rd 3 :thumbsdown:
> Stipe Miocic - UD *21*
> Lorenz Larkin - TKO Rd 2 :thumbsdown:
> Diego Brandao - UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


Bknmax


> Robbie Lawler,Dec,u *27*
> Michael McDonald,sub,round 2 *29*
> Stipe Miocic,TKO,Round 2 *25*
> Albert Tumenov,dec,u *24*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Clyde didnt pick the Soto fight?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nope he has that one but still missed one, so the best he can do at this point is 10 out of 12.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just spoke to Clyde on Facebook and told him about his missed pick and he said he picks Miocic by UD as his 2nd highest pick dudeabides if you are able to edit that in for him?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Uhhh, great start...

lol

now my 3 to 1 underbitch


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hixxy taking that early lead


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Nina looks good. Kish plods forward with reckless abandon, but landing slick kicks.

I want Nina to win , but think she may get overpowered eventually here and taken down the last two rounds after watching all those landed shots, but the power/size diff is visible.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Blah. Ansaroff was lighting her up throughout and now loses the round with the last minute of snuggle.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Good thing I went on vacation and just got back. Would've done awful this event. Think I have one pick right so far? Maybe two.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I got 3/10 correct so far


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

8-2 for me so far


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah... you got this, even with our last two picks being different.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Just woke up for work and checked the Sherdog write up so far, I don't think I'm doing that good and sounds like some of the decisions are on the B.S. side of things. Great!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

yeah me and Clyde did terribly 6-6 I think , but he did ship that banned prestige and chuck up some decent finish predictions. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Finished 8-4..

Shouldn't have gone with Duffy, that was a heart over brain decision..

Not sure why i picked Arlovski to win, that was a poor choice.

As for picking Condit, no regrets, i thought he won.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I think John's order of picks may have got him the win. Looks close.

Edit: yep looks like 158 to 151


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

AlanS said:


> I think John's order of picks may have got him the win. Looks close.
> 
> Edit: yep looks like 158 to 151


lol but I *KNEW *you were gonna put Kish first :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated the results back on pg 6. Congrats Clyde, hixxy, John, and Bknmax everybody that won. hixxy's update about Clyde's picks didn't change the result just made his score a little higher.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

But my bitch of the night really won! Ansaroff clearly mashed her up w precision. Grats mah man. I loved this card. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Finished 8-4..
> 
> Shouldn't have gone with Duffy, that was a heart over brain decision..
> 
> ...


Good win man, ended up a little closer than i expect with those last 2 results... and Brandao fuking me over is my obligatory excuse.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh my I took a horrible beating. Kinda like Ronda did against Holm...  Gonna take some time off, regroup. Congrats Dudeabides and all the other winners, it was a hard card to pick.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I was a last second replacement for Bk.

I've still got a bad leg and haven't trained at all.

Also had a cold.

I didn't even have time to assemble a corner team and I've been living at sea level and vegas is like 600m above sea level.

Good leg, no cold, full camp, corner team, sea level Spite beats Bkmax everytime.:thumbsup:


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Well played John, congrats. I'd rep you if I could mate.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys put on some great fights last night win or lose. Appreciate Spite for filling in, and good game Andrus in ours. Here are the upcoming fight shows we could play CPL on if people are into it before UFC 196 when we're definitely playing for Werdum vs Cain Feb. 6.

Fight Night 81 on Jan. 17 (4 people intereted)


> T.J. Dillashaw vs. Dominick Cruz
> Eddie Alvarez vs. Anthony Pettis
> Travis Browne vs. Matt Mitrione
> Ross Pearson vs. Francisco Trinaldo
> ...


FOX 18 on Jan. 30 (4 people interested)


> Anthony Johnson vs. Ryan Bader
> Jake Ellenberger vs. Tarec Saffiedine
> Andrew Holbrook vs. Sage Northcutt
> Josh Barnett vs. Ben Rothwell
> ...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Some out of competition testing can't stop me.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Put me down for both... but TJ/Cruz is an amazing card, that would be my preference if i had to pick.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AlanS said:


> Well played John, congrats. I'd rep you if I could mate.


Yeah I would have been mighty bitter had I lost because of that final decision. 



AlanS said:


> I think John's order of picks may have got him the win. Looks close.
> 
> Edit: yep looks like 158 to 151


Our pick points were 80 to 80
Our order points were 54 to 54
Our method points were 15 to 10
Our round points were 9 to 6

We tied on picks, and order, it was those damn split decisions that really killed me. What killed you was not getting the rounds right in the Truillo and Macdonald fight


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm in for whatever next ones as well.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Okay, I have shit luck on TV cards but I'll be in for both.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That sounds like a good # to start with but maybe more than 4 will join us. Will put the thread up for the fight night 2 weeks away with you guys signed up, thanks. Don't forget it's a Sunday night.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Spite said:


> I was a last second replacement for Bk.
> 
> I've still got a bad leg and haven't trained at all.
> 
> ...


Good match to many things were against u ,it's like Fedor vs. Jaideep Singh if you won you're famous, thank you for the replacement fight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Good match to many things were against u ,it's like Fedor vs. Jaideep Singh if you won you're famous, thank you for the replacement fight.


No probs mate.


----------

